

Vint Cerf (the other inventor of the Internet) spoke @ Sharkfest - dennykmiu
http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/its-show-time.html
Today Vint gave a speech to about 300 open source tool enthusiasts (Wireshark/Ethereal developers and users) and discuss the importance of net neutrality and standards to the continual growth of Internet.  This is particularly interesting in light of the recent Comcast fiasco in shutting down P2P traffics.  Vint also talked about the history of Internet and answered a few questions with insightful commentary.  The total speech is about one hour long and the quality is passable, but it is worth the time.
======
dennykmiu
Today Vint gave a speech to about 300 open source tool enthusiasts
(Wireshark/Ethereal developers and users) and discuss the importance of net
neutrality and standards to the continual growth of Internet. This is
particularly interesting in light of the recent Comcast fiasco in shutting
down P2P traffics. Vint also talked about the history of Internet and answered
a few questions with insightful commentary. The total speech is about one hour
long and the quality is passable, but it is worth the time.

